

Is iOS7 out yet? - talhof8
http://isios7outyet.com/

======
aegiso
A quick chart:

    
    
        Eastern – 1 PM
        Central – 12 PM
        Mountain – 11 AM
        Pacific - 10 AM
        London – 6 PM
        Moscow – 9 PM
        New Dehli – 10:30 PM
        Shanghai – 1 AM Thursday
        Tokyo – 2 AM Thursday
        Melbourne – 3 AM Thursday
        Auckland – 5 AM Thursday
    

Stolen from: [http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/09/17/ios-7-release-
time-e...](http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/09/17/ios-7-release-time-expect-
ios-7-download/)

~~~
kristopher
10AM Pacific

~~~
aegiso
Thanks, added.

------
duiker101
at first I was shocked that this entry got 5 votes in 10 minutes(I probably
know why), but then I realized it must takes effort to "break" a webpage with
3 elements in it. I am referring to the twitter button which is larger than
the page and so shows the horizontal scrollbar. And if I reduce the window
height the scollbar goes away and reappears whenever it feels like... I don't
even...

Now, ok, I am sounding like a jerk, but seriously if you want to make
something like this at least a bit of effort...

And now the shameless plug text is even at least 2x bigger...

~~~
davidbrai
looks like it's fixed

------
w1ntermute
> BillGuard. Finance made beautiful on iOS7.

Looks like this is a (not-so-)subtle advertising attempt by BillGuard.

~~~
DrJokepu
I’m OK with that. There is nothing inherently wrong with advertising.

------
goldudu
[http://www.itpro.co.uk/mobile/19705/ios-7-download-
release-d...](http://www.itpro.co.uk/mobile/19705/ios-7-download-release-date-
arrives)

------
galvanist
One word of content. Six words of advertisement.

------
ciucanu
It would be cooler with a counter :D

------
officemonkey
Abe Vigoda is still alive.

